# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  RI RODA - sastanak subota 31.01.04.

## flower

u 10.00 na cetvrtom katu robne kuce RI u 10.00 sastati ce se rijecke rode, naravno u kaficu, ako nam se zelite pridruziti  8)

----------


## dorena

taj dogovor je za subotu, 31.01. i veselimo se svima koji ce se s nama druziti  :Laughing:

----------


## dorena

ups, sad vidim da pise datum a ja ga ponovila  :Embarassed:

----------


## flower

podizem 8)

----------

